# Visited Cities



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*I'll start.

I haven't visited too many cities like you guys because we never take the time to take trips. Also, my parents aren't interested as I am in places and just want to go place to place. No stops.

But my favorite place I visited was Rome. The ancient city was handsome and the little cafes around town were charming. I was only 5 (in 1997) but I still remember m,any things like the horse ride on the cobbleston street or walking around famous buildings. I also remember seeing this river, and years later I learned it was the Tiber. 

Another impressive city was Tel Aviv. I was surprised by the beach atmosphere and the people's liberal attitudes not common in the Middle East. The skyline is ever growing and even the old airport terminal was grand.*


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

samba_man said:


> EXELENT IDEA :yes: :applause:


*obrigado*
*thank you*
*gracias!*


----------



## Dtje (Feb 10, 2007)

I`ve visited Brussels, Antwerp, Mechelen, Oostende, Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Barcelone, Llioret de Mar (Spain),Salsbourg, Koln, Mexico.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Not too many, here we go:

*BRAZIL*
Pelotas, RS
Porto Alegre, RS
Lages, SC
Florianopolis, SC
Balneario Camboriu, SC
Joinville, SC
Curitiba, PR
Sao Paulo, SP
Campos do Jordao, SP
Bauru, SP
Salvador, BA
João Pessoa, PB
Natal, RN

*ARGENTINA*
Buenos Aires

*URUGUAY*
Montevideo
Colonia del Sacramento
Punta del Este

*USA*
New York City
Orlando
Las Vegas
Los Angeles
San Francisco

*CANADA*
Niagara Falls
Toronto
Ottawa
Montreal
Quebec City

*PORTUGAL*
Lisbon
Sintra
Cascais

*SPAIN*
Madrid
Toledo

*ITALY*
Rome

*TOP 3*
New York City
Madrid
Toronto


----------



## Trainman Dave (Mar 30, 2007)

Platypus said:


> Bendigo? :lol:


A highly memorable trip. We took the train from Melbourne but the return became an adventure when a bush fire severed the line for a few days. We return by car, trying to skirt the the bush fire when the wind changed direction and we were nearly trapped by the fire.


----------



## kenny_in_blue (Jul 3, 2006)

Kuesel said:


> ^^Your list sounds like "Everywhere Man" by Johnny Cash :lol:


_i´ve been everywhere man- Johnny Cash_

Its not just me that love that song yay! :nuts:


----------



## lumpia (Apr 10, 2004)

some of the main cities i've visited/lived in: 

(r)= resident 
(rv)=resident vicinity
(e)=extended visit: for personal reasons
(so i should know abit more about these cities than if I was a tourist there)

Accra, Ghana (e)
Bangkok, Thailand
Cairo, Egypt
Cape Coast, Ghana (e)
Cebu City, Philippines (rv)
Chicago, IL, USA (e)
Cologne, Germany
Dubai, UAE
Edinburgh, UK
Frankfurt am Main, Germany
Glasgow, UK
Kobe, Japan (rv)
Kyoto, Japan (rv)
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
Kuwait City, Kuwait
London, UK (r)
Metro Manila, Philippines (r)
New York, NY, USA
Norfolk, CT, USA (e)
Osaka, Japan (r)
Oxford, UK (r)
Washington DC, USA

all of them have good points, but personally I prefer Kyoto, London, NYC, Osaka and Cebu city. Oxford (where i am now) is also a great city.


----------



## mariano90_arg (Jan 27, 2007)

Uruguay:
Colonia del Sacramento

Brazil:
Foz do Iguacu

Paraguay:
Encarancion

Chile:
Futaleufu

USA:
Miami

Italy:
Catania
Cefalu
Milano
Leonforte

-------

I live in Argentina, which I have visited a lot. I mention some of them:
Buenos Aires
Rosario
Posadas
Mar del Plata
Bariloche
Tandil
Puerto Madryn
Mendoza
Esquel
Puerto Iguazu


----------



## Trainman Dave (Mar 30, 2007)

kenny_in_blue said:


> _i´ve been everywhere man- Johnny Cash_
> 
> Its not just me that love that song yay! :nuts:


By no means! I still have about 100 cities on my must visit list.


----------



## folsom_blues (Jun 4, 2007)

Freiburg Am Breisgau
Wienn
Mulhouse
Paris
Basel
London
Edinburgh
York
Glasgow
Taunton
----
caribbean:
Santo Domingo
Martinique
Antigua
Phillipsburg/Marigot
----
Usa:
Orlando
---
Mexico (where I live)
Mexico city
Tuxtla Gtz
Acapulco
Veracruz
Oaxaca


----------



## folsom_blues (Jun 4, 2007)

oh I forgot, I've also been to Montreal twice, though I spent five days there each time I visited it; I barely remember anything about it other than the fact that there were less english speaking ppl than I expected. Since my french is non-existent I had some trouble moving around.


----------



## chisinchai (Dec 14, 2003)

not many people have been to Hong Kong =.=

Asia:
Shanghai, China (and many other parts of china)
Taipei, Taiwan
Bangkok, Thailand
Singapore
K. Lumper, Malaysia

Europe:
London, England (and Winsor, Cambridge)
Swensea, Wales
Paris, France
Munich, Germany (and Fusen)
Venice, Italy
Florence, Italy (and Pisa)
Roma, Italy
Vantican


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

EUROPE:

Rome (I live here)
Venice
Florence
Siena
Naples
Milan
Pisa
Bologna
Genoa
Pavia
Paris
Lyon
Arles
Aix-en-Provence
Nice
Cannes
Marseille
Barcelona
Madrid
Valencia
Lubiana
Vienna
Innsbruck
Geneve
Bern
Luzern
Monaco
Berlin


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

For EUROPE:

Florence
Siena
Milan
Paris
Lyon
Arles
Aix-en-Provence
Nice
Cannes
Marseille
Bern
Monaco
Berlin
Hamburg
Amsterdam
Bonn
Frankfurt
Neuchatel
Burgundy
Stressa
Wuppertal
Heidelberg


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Europe*
London
Birmingham
Leeds
Sheffield
Bristol
Paris
Calais
Cherbourg
(and smaller...)

*North America*
New York
Philadelphia
Miami
Boston
Washington DC
Atlanta - very enjoyable. Much better than I thought it would be.
Orlando
Baltimore
(and smaller...)

*Middle East & Asia*
Dubai
Sharjah
Abu Dhabi

*Africa*
Nairobi
Mombasa
Kisumu
Nakuru
Lilongwe
(and smaller...)


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Hamburg Frankfurt Berlin Dresden Leipzig Köln Düsseldorf Essen Dortmund Hanover Lübeck Eckernförde Schleswig Kiel Husum Niebül Stuttgart Bietigheim Bönigheim Königstein Darmstadt Freiburg Wiesbaden Mainz München Garmisch Montabaur Flensburg Holzdorf Westerland Pinneberg Kassel Prague Aschaffenburg Offenbach Nürnberg Ingoldstadt Jena Erfurt Bonn Heidelberg Nice Bayreuth Dover Calais Rostock Hof Wismar Göttingen Rendsburg Manheim London Weymouth Liege Tulum Brüssel Amsterdam Enschede Kobenhaven Esbjerg Römö Trondheim Asamalik Reykjavik Kevlavik Barcelona Plama-de-Mallorca PuertoAntrax Paguera Orlando Sete Lyon Rome Antalya Valetta Würzburg Montreal Saint Tropez Ischgl Davos Klosters Wien Klagenfurt Zürich Innsbruck Madrid Atlanta Quito Bogota SanJose Cancun Quebec Cairo Jaco Luxor Tunis Hurghada Nairobi Mombasa Dahka Johannesburg Durban Pretoria Swaziland Male Bangkok HuaHin PalmBeach Dubai KualaLumpur Tokyo Sydney Brisbane SurfersParadise Cairns Townsville Darwin Katharine TennantCreek Broome Rockhampton Bunderburg Gallapagos Vatican Singapore Denpasar MountIsa ChartersTowers Dalaman


----------



## 18Tetouan18 (Jul 23, 2007)

Netherlands: almost all cities  ( live here  )

Belguim: Antwerpen,Brussel

France: Paris, Lyon 

Spain : Madrid, Malaga, Barcelona

italy : Milan, rome ( with school  ) 

Morocco: Tangier, Tetouan, Marrakesh, agadir, nador, al hoceima


----------



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

*Europe*:

-Paris
-London
-Madrid
-Innsbruck
-Milan (About some days)


----------



## cementationfurnace (Feb 23, 2006)

kenny_in_blue said:


> _i´ve been everywhere man- Johnny Cash_
> 
> Its not just me that love that song yay! :nuts:



From the song I've been to:

Reno
Chicago
Fargo
Minnesota
Buffalo
Toronto
Tulsa
Ottawa
Oklahoma
Mattawa
Bangor
Baltimore
Boston
Charleston
Dayton
Louisiana
Washington
Houston
Kingston
Santa Fe
Tennessee
Crater Lake
Louisville
Nashville
Knoxville
Springfield
Hackensack
Cadillac
Davenport
Idaho
Pasadena
Catalina
Pittsburgh
Colorado
Vicksburg
Nebraska
Waterloo
Kalamazoo
Kansas City
Sioux City
Dodge City

I'm sure I've responded to a million threads like this already.


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

going to mention only major cities:

*Middle East:*
Abu Dhabi
Sharjah
Ajman
Fujairah
Muscat
Riyadh
Taif
Jeddah
Makkah
Madina
Beirut
Alexandria

*Europe:*
London
Glasgow
Cardiff
Paris
Lille
Bordeaux (born there)
Marseilles
Cannes
Brussels
Antwerp
Amsterdam
Bern
Geneva
Zurich
Milano
Rome
Venice
Istanbul
Athens

*Asia and Pacific:*
Bombay
Banglore
Bangkok
Hong Kong
Singapore
Kuala Lumpur
Sydney
Gold Coast
Brisbane

*North America:*
Philadelphia
Harrisburg
Pittsburgh


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

emreprlk said:


> maybe u dont count but greek parth of cyprus still membership of Eu. and Turkey is one of the member of Euopean counsil. your idea not important at all. Turkey belongs Europe.


Countries like Israel/Palestine or Russia may one day form part of the economic community. This doesn't mean they aren't primarily Asian countries.


----------



## Daryae_Abi (Jul 7, 2007)

WOw, a lot of travellers on this forum. 

In Iran I have been to:
Mashhad
Bandar Abbas
Rasht
Esfahan

Foreign:
Ankara
Istanbul
Dubai
Islamabad
Toronto
London


----------



## Kane007 (May 30, 2006)

Lets see....

*North America*
Los Angeles
San Diego
Palm Springs
Tijuana
Ensenada
Barstow
Fresno
Carmel
San Francisco
San Jose
Oakland
Phoenix
Sedona
Flagstaff
Las Vegas
Vancouver
Victoria
Kamloops
Calgary
Banff (6700 does it count?)
Seattle

*Oceania*
Honolulu
Nadi
Suva
Lautoka
Papeete
Whangerei
Tauranga
Hamilton
Gisborne
Napier/Hastings
Palmerston North
Rotorua
Taupo
Whakatane
Lower Hutt
Wellington
Napier
Christchurch
Dunedin
Queenstown

*Australia*
Melbourne
Ballarat
Healesville (again 7500 does it count?)
Sydney
Newcastle
Coffs Harbour
Brisbane
Gold Coast
Cairns
Adelaide
Perth

*Asia*
Hong Kong
Macau
Guangzhou
Denpasar
Legian
Ubud
Singapore
Tanjung Pinang

_*Africa*_
Johannesburg
Harare
Kariba
Victoria Falls
Livingstone

*Europe*
London
Paris
Lyon
Antibes 
Grasse 
Hyères
Arles 
Avignon
Nice
Saint-Tropez
Monte Carlo
Martigues 
Marseille
Cannes


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

cool. hardly anyone has been to a serbian city. so thats probably the only special point about my list. 
(i only listed bigger cities...not small ones from denmark for example where i´ve been too)

------------
GERMANY
------------
berlin
hamburg
munich 
leipzig
dresden

------------
POLAND
------------
wroclaw

------------
FRANCE
------------
strassbourg

------------
SPAIN
------------
madrid

------------
CZECH REPUBLIC
------------
pilzen

------------
ITALY
------------
florence
pisa

------------
SERBIA
------------
belgrade
nis
novi sad
subotica

------------
ROMANIA
------------
sibiu

------------
JAPAN
------------
tokyo
osaka
kobe
kyoto
nara
hiroshima

------------
EGYPT
------------
cairo
luxor


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Moscow 
Paris
Nice
Barcelona
London
Manchester
Birmingham
Sheffield
Birmingham

and loads more i cnt be bothered 2 put...


----------



## irutavias (Jul 15, 2007)

*Asia*
Mumbai
Hyderabad
New Delhi
Nagpur
Guntur
Vizag
Madras
Chandigarh
Shimla
Dubai

*North America*
Toronto
Montreal
Ottawa
Detroit
Washington DC
Providence
Boston
Buffalo

*Europe*
London
Frankfurt


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Indonesia* :


paw25694 said:


> *SUMATRA :*
> Binjai
> Medan
> Lubuk Pakam
> ...




*Asia* :
Kuala Lumpur

*Europe* :
London
Bath
Bristol
Bournemouth
Brighton
Manchester
Windsor
York


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

Travel is my hobby, my passion - and I'm a bit older than many of you (having reached the half-century mark recently!) - so let me just say that I've been to over 100 Countries on 6 continents (haven't made it to Antartica yet!) Here are few interesting places I've been to, besides the usual London-Paris-Rome-Moscow-New York-Chicago-Miami-Los Angeles-Hong Kong-Tokyo-Bangkok-New Delhi-Dubai-Cairo-Tel Aviv-Mexico City-Rio de Janeiro-Lima-Buenas Aires type places:

1. Iquitos, Peru: on the Amazon River, part of the town is a "floating village" on the river;

2. Longyearbean, Spitsbergen, Norway the northernmost established town that is inhabited year round ... halfway between the Nord Kapp (North Cape, Norway, northernmost point in Europe) and the North Pole;

3. Bagan, Myanmar (Burma) - thousands of Buddhist temples and shrines in a plain that was destroyed by Mongol invaders centuries ago;

4. Lake Atitlan, Guatemala - surrounded by Volcanos, one of the most beautiful lakes in the world;

5. Bali, Indonesia - one of my favorite places in the world;

other favorite places include: Petra, Jordan; The Republic of San Marino; the Principality of Leichtenstein; Lhasa, Tibet; Kathmandu, Nepal; the Panama Canal; the Suez Canal; the Grand Canyon; Cape Breton Island, Nova Scotia, Canada; Varanasi (Benares), India; Brugge, Belgium ,,, ah, the list could go on for days!


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

^^
Do you travel with your work at all?

Do you generally travel alone (no conflicting schedules)?

Are you retired?

Basically, How do you find time for it?

...thanks.


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

When I worked for Cunard Line, I was traveling the world in the course of my work. Otherwise, I travel when I can, usually during vacations. In 2004 I knew I was moving from Easton, Pennsylvania down to Philadelphia to move into my house ... so I saved some money, quit my job in advance, spent 3 months in India, Nepal and 1 week in Yorkshire, England ... and then moved to my new home. When I'm working I usually only get a mere 2 week vacation, but if you can add on a personal day or sick day or two it can be stretched into two 10 day vacations, one in summer one in winter ... which I did a few years ago, going to The Dominican Republic (winter) and Prague (summer).


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

GERMANY:
Trier
Koblenz
Köln
Frankfurt
Wuppertal
Düsseldorf
Mainz
Neuwied
Speyer
Leverkusen
Bonn
Heidelberg
Wilhelmshaven

PHILIPPINES:
Manila
Baguio
Dagupan

FRANCE:
Châlons-en-Champagne
Paris
Rennes
St. Malo
Reims
Thionville

POLAND:
Krotoszyn
Poznan

CZECH REPUBLIC:
Praha
Karlovy Vary
Ceske Budejovice

BELGIUM:
Bruxelles

NETHERLANDS:
Venlo

LUXEMBOURG:
Esch
Luxembourg

USA:
Phoenix
Washington DC
New York
Orlando


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

LUXEMBOURG:
Esch
Luxembourg

 In fact there are 2 towns in The Grand Duchy of Luxembourg named "Esch" ... there are
1. Esch-sur-Alzette, and 
2. Esch-sur-Sauer

You probably mean the first one, it is the more important of the two. I wish you would have visited the charming town of Vienden, Luxembourg ... its on a river (the border with Germany), has the ruins of a huge hill-top castle, and a place where Victor Hugo lived in exile (his house is now a museum).


----------

